# Bethesda announces Fallout Monopoly



## jDSX (Sep 3, 2015)

Go to jail would be Go to the VATs chamber. Free parking would be Freeside?


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 3, 2015)

Honestly, a digital version would have been nice too.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 3, 2015)

Give me it, put it in my face. Let me HAS IT


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 3, 2015)

Yay, another board to add to the collection of many monopoly boards


Spoiler: Sample of Boards


----------



## ihaveahax (Sep 3, 2015)

Kind of an odd spin-off imo, but what do I know?


----------



## bowser (Sep 3, 2015)

Fallout Monopoly? Silent Hill slot machine? What the heck is going on?


----------



## ihaveahax (Sep 3, 2015)

bowser said:


> Fallout Monopoly? Silent Hill slot machine? What the heck is going on?


The triple-A industry is pushing itself towards another crash.


----------



## zoogie (Sep 3, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


> The triple-A industry is pushing itself towards another crash.


More money equals bankruptcy? Backwards logic.

The movie industry's merchandising dwarfs the game industry and it has no effect on it's viability. It's not 1983 -- the game industry is too big to crash now.

Now where's my goddamn fallout 4 undies.


----------



## ihaveahax (Sep 3, 2015)

zoogie said:


> More money equals bankruptcy? Backwards logic.
> 
> The movie industry's merchandising dwarfs the game industry and it has no effect on it's viability. It's not 1983 -- the game industry is too big to crash now.
> 
> Now where's my goddamn fallout 4 undies.


The crash was about a major loss in consumer trust, was it not?


----------



## zoogie (Sep 3, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


> The crash was about a major loss in consumer trust, was it not?


The console game industry was basically just Atari at that point, so you can see how a lack of competition made them complacent to the point of shoveling crap without a care of consumer revolt.

This couldn't happen today given multiple big studios, 10's of medium studios, and 1000's of indies.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Sep 3, 2015)

zoogie said:


> The console game industry was basically just Atari at that point, so you can see how a lack of competition made them complacent to the point of shoveling crap without a care of consumer revolt.
> 
> This couldn't happen today given multiple big studios, 10's of medium studios, and 1000's of indies.



it definitely was based on a lack of trust. Too many consoles saturated the market like Bally, Fairchild, APF, ColecoVision, Intellivison, Vectrex etc. And lets not forget Pac-Man and ET.

EDIT:
.....and the 5200. That goddamn 5200


----------



## zoogie (Sep 3, 2015)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> it definitely was based on a lack of trust. Too many consoles saturated the market like Bally, Fairchild, APF, ColecoVision, Intellivison, Vectrex etc. And lets not forget Pac-Man and ET.
> 
> 
> .....and the 5200. That goddamn 5200


"Atari: 80% market share by 1981" http://www.giantbomb.com/atari/3010-182/

Like what I said before: it was a one horse Atari race and they didn't try very hard after dominating their competition. This led to the home console crash. Now we have at least 8-9 viable platforms and dozens of large studios competing for billions of dollars of game industry capital. Too big too fail even if a few get complacent/greedy/untrustworthy.

"lack of trust" well yeah, that's what happens with years of substandard product.

And going back to the first post I took issue with: what the hell does merchandising have to do with game quality? You really think gamers will judge/boycott Fallout or the game industry at large based on the existence of Monopoly boards and Pipboy underwear? Please.


----------



## hisagishi (Sep 3, 2015)

Someone just made one of these a couple days/weeks before this was posted... Maybe he took it to them?

Heres the imgur link: https://imgur.com/gallery/qYVv3


----------



## MrJason005 (Sep 3, 2015)

Is this a Fallout monopoly or a Fallout new vegas monopoly?
If it was a Fallout Monopoly I'd expect to see things like Mariposa, The boneyard, West tek research facility, New Reno, NCR (The fallout 2 location)


----------



## Another World (Sep 4, 2015)

i wish they would concentrate on releasing games without bugs instead.

-another world


----------



## Mojodude123 (Sep 4, 2015)

Pretty weird crossover; but ill be getting it nonetheless.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Sep 4, 2015)

I would love to have a digital version too~


----------



## Taleweaver (Sep 4, 2015)

Finally! This is just the kind of game that compliments the game in the perfect sense. Think about it...trekking through the barren outlands of fallout, scavenging for food and bottle caps, going through wrecked houses and avoiding rangers and humming "War...war never changes" to yourself. There's nothing but scattered trees, mutated beasties and wrecked ruins. That's just the PERFECT setting for a tycoon game where you constantly attempt to control territory, build houses and hotels, and make long term investments in large sums of money...right? 

/sarcasm

Christ allmighty. I like fallout (a lot), and fancy a game of monopoly. But what kind of an idiot does it take to think that fallout creates a good monopoly setting? For monopoly, it's probably the least interesting gaming franchise outside tetris. But they make it anyway.


----------



## puss2puss (Sep 4, 2015)

Nice idea imo! When you love playing monopoly and fallout, why not? 
Cant wait to mod it into a litter box...


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Sep 4, 2015)

Another World said:


> i wish they would concentrate on releasing games without bugs instead.


I'm pretty sure the programmers, quality control workers, and similar employees didn't work on the Monopoly game.


Taleweaver said:


> Christ allmighty. I like fallout (a lot), and fancy a game of monopoly. But what kind of an idiot does it take to think that fallout creates a good monopoly setting? For monopoly, it's probably the least interesting gaming franchise outside tetris. But they make it anyway.


I'm pretty sure Monopoly wouldn't work in _most _settings, including all of the ones WiiU posted, but I'm pretty sure _no one_ is buying Monopoly because it's realistic. They buy it because it's an enjoyable way to pass the time, and super fun to tip the board over when you land on Boardwalk with a hotel on it. I think the idea of a Fallout Monopoly game is silly, but is the idea of building a casino in Megaton any more silly than building a hotel on Mediterranean Avenue?


----------



## Hells Malice (Sep 4, 2015)

I'm not sure why everyone is confused.
This kind of merchandising is incredibly common.

I'm more baffled its taken so long for a Fallout Monopoly to exist. I'll definitely get it if the price is right. I always love me some monopoly.



Taleweaver said:


> Christ allmighty. I like fallout (a lot), and fancy a game of monopoly. But what kind of an idiot does it take to think that fallout creates a good monopoly setting? For monopoly, it's probably the least interesting gaming franchise outside tetris. But they make it anyway.



What kind of idiot applies economical logic towards a board game?
Monopoly can be literally any theme as long as there is enough content to fill out the squares on the board, and fallout has plenty of stuff to do that. It's a pretty big series.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Sep 4, 2015)

Another World said:


> i wish they would concentrate on releasing games without bugs instead.
> 
> -another world



I'm pretty sure RadRoaches are here to stay


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 4, 2015)

This was just a matter of time thing. Everything gets a Monopoly game eventually.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 4, 2015)

Bortz said:


> This was just a matter of time thing. Everything gets a Monopoly game eventually.


This, basically. There are hundreds and hundreds, possibly over a thousand, different versions of Monopoly out there, I can't see how 1 from Bethesda suddenly equals "worst ever ". By that logic, Nintendo is utter trash, they have 3 or 4 different monopoly games


----------



## puss2puss (Sep 4, 2015)

Bortz said:


> This was just a matter of time thing. Everything gets a Monopoly game eventually.


..soon GBAtemp will have one to 
..with the Eof square, prison would be a ban..


----------



## Veho (Sep 4, 2015)

A themed Monopoly game is just a standard piece of merchandise like a t-shirt, mug or lunch box. Whatever gets popular gets its own licensed Monopoly game. There's a Justin Bieber edition Monopoly, fer fuck's sake. A themed Monopoly game is not really news.


----------



## Another World (Sep 5, 2015)

Pedeadstrian said:


> I'm pretty sure the programmers, quality control workers, and similar employees didn't work on the Monopoly game.



It would appear you don't have the sarcasm tags installed?

-another world


----------



## zoogie (Sep 5, 2015)

I like bugs. They add a certain level of Risk to a game your would otherwise grow board of.


----------



## Haterbait (Sep 5, 2015)

Monopoly... The Lego of boards games. Wait! Priceless idea: Lego Monopoly. The board and pieces aren't made of Legos, but it's Lego themed. This adds to the fun of Monopoly somehow. At least, I'm sure it must...


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Sep 5, 2015)

Another World said:


> It would appear you don't have the sarcasm tags installed?
> 
> -another world


It would appear you don't have your facetious tags installed either.


----------



## Veho (Sep 5, 2015)

Haterbait said:


> Monopoly... The Lego of boards games.


Do not compare Lego to the soul-sucking void of pure hatred that is Monopoly


----------



## Flame (Sep 6, 2015)

Bortz said:


> This was just a matter of time thing. Everything gets a Monopoly game eventually.



even sonic? 


dont you need people who gives a fuck, so you can make money.


----------



## Veho (Sep 6, 2015)

Flame said:


> even sonic?


Yes. _Everything._


----------



## Flame (Sep 6, 2015)

Veho said:


> Yes. _Everything._



i see "Collector's Edition" on it......

easy tiger. we dont want to make the time and space to collide.


----------



## tj_cool (Sep 6, 2015)

We've never owned a Monopoly board. Only time I played it was at my grandfather's house. Don't think we ever played it correctly though (no auctions etc.)
Still no real interest in buying one, though 



Veho said:


> Yes. _Everything._


Monopoly GBAtemp edition?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 6, 2015)

tj_cool said:


> Monopoly GBAtemp edition?


I'd buy it


----------



## Veho (Sep 6, 2015)

tj_cool said:


> Monopoly GBAtemp edition?


Do we make it using the same principle as all the other licensed Monopoly boards, or do you want it to make sense?


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Sep 7, 2015)

Veho said:


> Do we make it using the same principle as all the other licensed Monopoly boards, or do you want it to make sense?


I really hope I don't land on EoF...


----------

